

Wal-Mart Gives Consumers Number 1 Reason Why DRM is Not the Answer - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wal-mart_gives_consumers_number_1_reason_why_drm_not_answer.php

======
ericwaller
How is this not illegal?

